# How much agility work can you do with a 6 month old?



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

My trainer won't touch a dog under 12 months for any form of agility training. (hips etc)

I think anything under 12 months needs to be spend on reinforcing the basics so they are iron clad, regardless of how good you think your dog is


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I would think the non jumping obstacles would be fine. I was told somewhere, don't recall where though, that at six months you can have then do things where they jump no higher than the height of a paint can.

If you don't want to buy everything, which can get expensive, there's lots of online tutorials how to make obstacles yourself using materials like PVC pipe


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Honestly you can do a lot without jumping. You can teach all the turns, how to go out, all the ground work basics. HOWEVER......if you haven't taken agility classes with a previous dog or shown agility, I don't recommend you try on your own. You don't want to establish improper training. 

Around here you can start classes with a puppy at 6 months. Again the don't involve jumping. They do involve jumps without bars and contacts on the ground or extremely low. If you investigate classes go watch. They are not real structured usually "stations" of exercises but you can get a feel for how the facility trains. If you see puppies jumping find another facility.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

6 months is a perfect age for groundwork - also known as shadow work. This is the handling portion of agility where you and your dog learn how to get around the course together. front crosses, rear crosses, acceleration, deceleration, backsides etc. The recall, send, stay (will be needed for yhe table and contacts)

I personally stick with 4-8 inch jumps until my dogs are over 15 months but there is so much to learn until then; personal play and tug among them.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Lots and lots of ground work. Teaching playing with you! Teach basic cues (sit, stay, come etc), teach your dog side cues and to enjoy chasing you... etc... Teach your pup to interact with non-agility obstacles... Just some ideas! Have fun!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm starting Penny in a beginner Agility class in January at the age of one year. I wish I had been able to convince my mom to let me start her at the same age you're doing it, but my mom wouldn't listen to me for the longest time that we wouldn't be doing a course at full speed with high jumps like in the competitions she saw. Since I'm starting after several solid months of Rally, I'm guessing she's going to favor my left side, so I'll have to break her of that habit during Agility class. Good luck to you with your training, and I hope you both have fun. =)


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I was advised to wait to jump my girl until she was two years old as they are not fully grown until then. I was also advised to be cautious about the contacts I do with her as any falling off could be damaging. I stuck to all the ground work like others said, tunnels, open channel weaves (do not close them) and low contacts. I also focused a lot of basic obedience as that is needed in agility.


----------

